# Kerry Has Competition As Rival Makes Ballot



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Gloucester Attorney Edward O'Reilly Gets Enough Votes For Ballot_

*LOWELL, Mass. -- *Sen. John Kerry will have a challenger in the Democratic primary for the first time since taking federal office 23 years ago.

Gloucester attorney Edward O'Reilly got the needed 15 percent of the vote from party leaders Saturday to earn a spot on the ballot.

Kerry supporters hoped to deny O'Reilly a run.

Few think O'Reilly could beat Kerry, but O'Reilly's candidacy would force Kerry to campaign more this summer. And it could embarrass Kerry, depending on how much support O'Reilly gets.

O'Reilly said he supported Kerry during the 2004 presidential election. But he said he's running because Kerry has not been strong enough in his opposition to the Iraq War, or his support for gay marriage.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/16538636/detail.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Kerry supporters hoped to deny O'Reilly a run.


Gotta love democracy in action.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the new Senator from MA:
http://www.jeffbeatty.com/


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Since the presidential election is all but decided (it's just a matter of which democrat will occupy the whitehouse: Senator Obama or Senator McCain), these are the races we must concentrate on. Since Karl Marx is to the right of Senator Kerry politically, the republican candidates deserve close scrutiny. May the most conservative candidate win...and deny the next president their socialist agenda.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Am I seeing things of is Ed O'Reilly trying to look like Ted Kennedy? Hair, speech pattern, gestures etc.

Don't get me wrong...I can't stand Kerry


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup you are right he looks and acts just like a Kennedy clone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> Since the presidential election is all but decided (it's just a matter of which democrat will occupy the whitehouse: Senator Obama or Senator McCain),


I respectfully disagree; I think Obama is unelectable right now and if the "******" video of Michelle Obama surfaces, he's all done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

MSP75 said:


> Here is the new Senator from MA:
> http://www.jeffbeatty.com/


Want to put some money on this? I say Kerry by at least 10 points.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

masscopguy said:


> Want to put some money on this? I say Kerry by at least 10 points.


A 10 percent margin would be a major embarrassment for Kerry. It's going to be closer than a lot of people think; a lot of Kerry's skeletons were exposed during his Presidential run which never would have seen the light of day otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

10 points is a low ball figure. This is the year of the Democrat and with a Presidential race turnout will be super high. Kerry has nothing to worry about. Although he has a very impressive resume, Jeff Beatty should be running for the State Senate not the US Senate. This guy from the Cape has zero name recognition even after his failed campaign against Bill Delahunt 

BTW, I am with O'Reilly in the primary. The only thing he will accomplish is forcing Kerry to campaign a bit in August.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

mikemac64 said:


> I would vote for O'Reilly just to knock Kerry down a peg or three. I watched the guys speech on TV this weekend and I think he is a legitimate threat to Kerry.
> 
> I recently changed to a U on my voter registration. I can vote for whomever I wish in any primary and I will vote for O'Reilly just to help knock Kerry off. That may make up a good strategy for the Republican party. Have as many Republican's and Unenrolled's as possible switch to D or U so they can off Kerry in the primary.
> 
> ...


I hope a lot more of the U registered do the same.

Anything to rid MA of the boil on our a$$ called Kerry !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

mikemac64 said:


> I recently changed to a U on my voter registration. I can vote for whomever I wish in any primary and I will vote for O'Reilly just to help knock Kerry off. That may make up a good strategy for the Republican party. Have as many Republican's and Unenrolled's as possible switch to D or U so they can off Kerry in the primary.


I've been doing that for years, but it blew up in my face last time when I voted for Coupe Deval in the primary.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Since the presidential election is all but decided (it's just a matter of which democrat will occupy the whitehouse: Senator Obama or Senator McCain), these are the races we must concentrate on. Since Karl Marx is to the right of Senator Kerry politically, the republican candidates deserve close scrutiny. May the most conservative candidate win...and deny the next president their socialist agenda.


Last time I checked - McCain was a republican. Of course, I'm not following this race all that closely...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

frank said:


> Last time I checked - McCain was a republican.


In name only.

He's just the least-liberal person running for President.

I'll hold my nose as I vote for him.......Ronald Reagan, a nation turns its lonely eyes to you.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Swell......he's a moonbat Dem AND a nozzlehead..............


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Id rather see a one on one Beatty vs Kerry  ...winner takes all


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Id rather see a one on one Beatty vs Kerry  ...winner takes all


Unless Beatty drops out of the race that is exactly what you are going to see in November


----------

